# Jock Horror at 40 days with 30 left to go



## Peter Jennings (Jan 23, 2011)

Title says it all. This is one of four strains in the new lab.View attachment 158496


----------



## Locked (Jan 23, 2011)

Very nice....how does she smell?


----------



## the chef (Jan 24, 2011)

Juicy!


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 24, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Very nice....how does she smell?


Pretty mild TBH at this point but fruity. I have some White Widow right next to her and they over power her at the moment.


----------



## oldone (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow   :aok:


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 24, 2011)

Messin with the camera trying to get the right settings down.

View attachment 158516


View attachment 158517


----------



## nova564t (Jan 24, 2011)

:holysheep:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 25, 2011)

Those are looking pretty PJ. My Jack Herer stinks and I agree that WW even in veg smells.
Good pic's.


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you Rose.


----------



## niteshft (Jan 29, 2011)

I wish I had the patience to work with my camera like that. Great pics!!!!


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 30, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> I wish I had the patience to work with my camera like that. Great pics!!!!


Yeah, after 8 years I finally decided to take a look at the owners manual. Typical male I know ladies.:doh: 

This is an older Canon A70 that I had no idea would do this type of photo.


----------



## Peter Jennings (Feb 15, 2011)

So here is a picture of that same papaya i posted a few weeks back from the weekend that just finished.

Got scratch and sniff?
View attachment 159996


----------



## Peter Jennings (Feb 15, 2011)

At finish. This strain has some crazy pepper smell jumping off now. Can't wait to try it.
View attachment 159997


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow those look awesome Pete!


----------



## Irish (Feb 25, 2011)

very nice work...


----------

